# Looking for a source of hand sewn baby items...



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Howdy sewers and quilters!

I don't frequent this board often, but I have an idea and I have come to you all for your input and advice....

I am thinking of doing some online selling of hand sewn baby items such as bibs, burp pads, etc., (I am still working on getting ideas for what to offer). Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your point of view), I do not sew very well myself so I am looking for someone who would be willing to wholesale these items to me (or drop ship).

I would love to be able to sew and sell these things myself but I simply don't have the time at this point in my life (maybe someday). Whereas I am hoping to find someone who enjoys sewing (and has the time) but does not want to mess with doing the marketing, internet work, etc.

Of course, like any new venture, it would start off small but hopefully grow in leaps and bounds! After all, it doesn't look like people are going to stop having babies any time soon. So there is a big market out there, and will continue to be one for quite some time.

If anyone is interested in this, let me know and we can talk about it off board.

Thanks everybody,

Donsgal
running to clean out her PM box


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

donsgal....

I am slightly surprised at the topic of this, being from you.... just because of your un-fondness for most small children.

So, I'm going to ask the question that myself (and I bet others) are wondering...
How did you come up with wanting to sell to a group that you do not care for very much? And how do you propose to market this if it's to a group you do not care for? Because, with your general outlook and comments about children, you will not endear yourself to the parents (especially the moms) if your usual attitude should drip thru the marketing.

Angie


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm shocked!! I would never have seen that one coming.









I can't wait to see the answer to Angie's questions...lol.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> donsgal....
> 
> I am slightly surprised at the topic of this, being from you.... just because of your un-fondness for most small children.
> 
> ...


A valid question Angie. I'm glad you asked.

My philosophy is that it is going to be a business, and experience has taught me that the best way to make money at a business is to not be too emotionally vested in it. Keep it matter-of-fact, cut-and-dried. It's all about the bottom line (callous as that sounds), and right now baby items are hot. People are too busy to make their own baby items, even Grannies, who once did the sewing for their grandkiddies are too busy with their lives (I'm talking more of the "upscale" market here - the folks that don't buy their bibs and burp pads at Wal*Mart). These are the folks who appreciate "hand crafted" items and are willing to pay a premium price for it. Grannies who feel guilty about not wanting to miss Salsa Class to sew up a little something for baby Ashleigh won't think twice about plunking down good money to help soften those feelings of guilt! LOL

Kids are fine. They are just not for me. The negative feelings I have about the little ankle biters stem more from the parents who do not bother raising their children to be something more than little wild creatures devoid of any manners or semblance of decency. My dealings with the HT crowd have shown me that kids can be ok if trained up right. I don't detest them LOL. I am not overly fond of the Alter of the Child that popular culture has created for us, but I am not above using that mentality to make some money for myself and my sewing partner whomever that might turn out to be.

As for any negative feelings leaking through, well, I think I can fend off that possibility. Again, keeping my copy clean and to the point, providing just enough "awwww" factor to have moms and grannies gushing at the uber cute wares and yet not over-doing it. In fact, I personally think that baby stuff is quite adorable - itsy bitsy things in pretty pastel colors with bunnies and other charming little creatures on it - what's not to love? How often I have wished that one-sies came in adult sizes LOL.

Anyway, it's about offering quality, hand crafted items to people who will appreciate them and can afford them. And me (and my partner) make some money in the process. Everybody wins. 

donsgal


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Donsgal - I think that post will help others see this as a business. 

I'd almost talk with you, but at this time, I'm swamped with ice skating dresses and wedding coming up. But my youngest and I were discussing this just past Saturday...

I may talk with you if this does not get to far by end of month or so.

And theres one or two Hter's that I may have to PM to give you a talking with, they have experience.

Angie


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks Donsgal - I think that post will help others see this as a business.
> 
> I'd almost talk with you, but at this time, I'm swamped with ice skating dresses and wedding coming up. But my youngest and I were discussing this just past Saturday...
> 
> ...


Angie, keep me in mind. I am still in the planning stages and I am thinking about a kick-off date for around Memorial Day. I will have to get photos of samples, work up a projected line of goods, establish pricing, investigate shipping methods and costs, etc. There is a lot of work to be done before the store(s) would go online. I realize that summer is a busy time for HT folks, what with gardens, and kids, etc., and just having more outdoor chores! So if I have to push the start date back a bit, that is understandable.

Thanks for any help you can offer! I appreciate the support. 

donsgal


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think it's a good idea, if the items are very creative, beyond the usual such as you would find at Walmart. I agree with the premise that you should market to those who would want and expect a one of a kind type of gift for someone. Young parents buying for themselves, can pay a dollar for two bibs, at the dollar store. But a Grandma wanting to buy the first bib for a child or a christening, would probably pay for a silk, lacey type bib with embroidery etc. It might work, if the marketing is geared to that arena. 

I like making crafty, lacey things like that. Bibs and such would be fun. Christening gowns too. First Bible covers.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

DonsGal, I don't think this will make any money. Sewing is very labor intensive, especially if you want quality items. By adding a middleman (you) the end cost is going to be very high.

Even without the middleman, there's little profit to be made, or those of us who do love to sew would sell our items, but very few people are willing to pay what is actually invested in terms of materials, equipment and labor.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - they'd have to be in the price range that we'd shake our heads over and walk away from. But, most people will buy cheap/inexpensive (the HT bunch) and then the social high steppers will pay for the image, and what we'd call way too much. From donsgal's description, I think that's the group she'd target. 

But, to get anything decent, there'd have to be wholesale purchasing of fabric, and such things as that. 

But - if one or two items could be made and priced rediculously and they caught on....
I mean - even Pet Rocks sold. But not on HT 

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I was thinking that the price would be something, that I would never pay myself. Look at the people who go to Baby -R- Us type stores. I went there once before my 6 year old was born. I looked at a couple of things, laughed myself silly, and walked out. But the place was packed. No way was I paying 50 dollars for a designer onesie, for baby to puke on. Burp towel for 20 bucks, no thank you. But other people are (hate to use the word stupid, silly, crazy here) but you know what I mean. Some people have just too much money on their hands. 

Look how many people actually pay high dollars for dog coats, that would take hardly any material at all to make too.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

you have a pm


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yep, definitely need to make it a high end niche market. Those usually do the best anyway. People rolling in dough always have money to blow.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

People rolling in dough go to high end boutiques. Even our small town has one.
Sometimes folks contact me directly for 'custom made' baby items and I'm happy to oblige. The issue here is that most folks who might would be willing to make such items, can also sell them directly, thereby making the profit.

I've done lots' of home sewing work, including, enough, over 4 years time to put 50% down on an entire beach house. To charge enough to want to do custom work, over extended time (because you sure can't count on continued inventory, if the workers discover that they can sell their own things and reap the profit) you price yourself out of the market. Fabric, hard to find these days, is not cheap, and cheap fabric will not 'fly' in the high end market. 

The key is either 'knocking off' popular trends, making it and selling it yourself, or finding 'home contract work' where everything is provided. Paying for seamstress 'time' tends to be a very, very shortterm thing.

I do wish you luck, but it is a long shot, in my opinion.


----------

